# Which health insurer should I stay with?



## denner (27 Sep 2011)

Hi there,
Looking for advice as when it comes to health insurance as I just can't seem to take the time to get my head around it!  

My wife and I both work and have seperate health insurance policies through our employers.  I have VHI and she is with Quinn.  We've just had our first child in the last few days and I want to make the switch now to one health insurer now.  She is hoping to return to work after maternity leave.  I have two questions:

1.  Which company would you recommend moving to and for what reasons besides cost?
2.  In the future, should we should have more kids and my wife decides to retire from work, will it be more expensive if I had to move back to VHI than if I make the move now?

thanks for reading.
Denner


----------



## snowyb (28 Sep 2011)

Hi and congratulations to both of you!                                                Just to help clarify your current positions,  what plans are you both on at present and what are your renewal dates?


----------



## ClubMan (28 Sep 2011)

The _HIA _website might be of interest when comparing plans from different providers.

http://www.hia.ie


----------



## denner (29 Sep 2011)

snowyb said:


> Hi and congratulations to both of you!                                                Just to help clarify your current positions,  what plans are you both on at present and what are your renewal dates?



Hi Snowby,
my plan is a Group scheme One+Plan (Plan B = old name) with a renewal date of 01/01/2012 and my wifes' is on a Group scheme Company Health Plus (no excess) with a renewal date of 01/12/2011.


----------



## denner (29 Sep 2011)

ClubMan said:


> The _HIA _website might be of interest when comparing plans from different providers.



Thanks Clubman, will certainly take a look at that website.


----------



## pj111 (29 Sep 2011)

Aviva Health will be free for your baby as they are under 1 when you take out the policy. Free for the same plan as one of the parents. VHI & Quinn only offer free until your renewal date but not after your renewal date.

_Patrick_


----------



## snowyb (3 Oct 2011)

denner said:


> Hi Snowby,
> my plan is a Group scheme One+Plan (Plan B = old name) with a renewal date of 01/01/2012 and my wifes' is on a Group scheme Company Health Plus (no excess) with a renewal date of 01/12/2011.



 I notice that both  your current plans have a very high outpatient excess which means you would never get to claim for everyday expenses like GP visits,consultant,dental visits etc.  An ideal plan would have good hospital cover and outpatient cover with a 1 euro excess.                                                                                  The VHI Plan PMI 19 11  is a good example of this: Adult (755) Child (270).   A search of the HIA website shows the following plans with Quinn and Aviva as the nearest alternatives.  Quinn: Company Care Choice: Adult (795) Child (248)    Aviva:  Business Plan Plus: (Adult 804) Child (279).   This might be a good starting point, to compare these 3 plans on the HIA site.                                                 Finally, as the past year has shown, prices change from month to month, while you can have a few options in mind, its best to wait right upto renewal date before making a final decision because price reductions can arise as well as price hikes. You can keep upto date on all changes, by checking the HIA website/Latest News.


----------

